# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Verkaufszahlen



## DaStash (12. November 2009)

Kurz nach Veröffentlichung des zweiten Teils der Call of Duty Modern Warfare Reihe sind erste Verkaufszahlen bekannt geworden, welche ganz klar den großen Erfolg dieser Spieleserie belegen. Im Konkreten lauten die Zahlen wie folgt:

  Das Spiel verkaufte sich am ersten Tag ca. 7 Mil. mal(PS3, XBOX360, PC).
 Ca. 55% wurden dabei mit der XBOX360 abgesetzt, 33% mit der PS3 und ca. 12% mit dem PC. Regional lauten die Absatzzahlen wie folgt. 4.2 Mil in der amerikanischen Region, 1.2 Mil in den UK und jeweils 350.00 in Frankreich und Deutschland.

Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (12. November 2009)

*AW: Call of Duty MW 2, Verkaufszahlen*

dafür das am ende so ziemlich jeder 2. seine bestellung storniert hatte weils angeblich nur noch dreck war, ganz schön viel. aber gut, aufm pc hats kaum einer geholt - hauptsächlich konsoleros. vllt ham dies einfach nich mitbekommen ^^


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2009)

*AW: Call of Duty MW 2, Verkaufszahlen*

Niemand isst so heiß wie er kocht. 

MfG


----------



## DerFloh (12. November 2009)

ich glaub den Konsoleros ist es egal, die sinds gewöhnt verarscht zu werden oder stören sich nicht dran


----------



## Maschine311 (12. November 2009)

Ja sehe ich auch so, die sind den Dreck gewöhnt. Ich hole es mir aus Prinzip nichtmehr, wer so über seine Kundschaft lacht, bekommt kein Cent von mir auch wenn der SP geil sein soll, aber mein Stolz ist größer!


----------



## kuer (12. November 2009)

DerFloh schrieb:


> ich glaub den Konsoleros ist es egal, die sinds gewöhnt verarscht zu werden oder stören sich nicht dran


 

Das die Konsoleros es kaufen wie geschnitten Brot war klar. Erstens kennen sie die Einschränkungen gar nicht. Für sie ist das normal. Sie hatten nie Server wahl oder mod's.Sie konnten noch nie wählen wo und mit wem sie spielen. Zweitens ist es das beste an Shooter was für Konsoleros auf dem Markt ist. Von daher war klar das dies Spiel viel gekauft wird. Der PC Anteil ist aber für angeblich viele Stornierungen im normalen Bereich und hat aufgrund der 12% die Portierung rentiert.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (12. November 2009)

*AW: Call of Duty MW 2, Verkaufszahlen*



DarkMo schrieb:


> dafür das am ende so ziemlich jeder 2. seine bestellung storniert hatte weils angeblich nur noch dreck war, ganz schön viel. aber gut, aufm pc hats kaum einer geholt - hauptsächlich konsoleros. vllt ham dies einfach nich mitbekommen ^^



die komplette breite masse hat von "euren protesten" rein gar nix mitbekommen. egal ob konsole oder pc. die meisten interessenten informieren sich nicht mal wirklich, bevor sie ein spiel kaufen. es steht dann einfach im regal und wird gekauft oder geklaut (kleiner spaß). 

die wenigsten user sind vorher infomiert über das, was auf sie zukommen wird. z.b. non dedicated sever + steam usw.! was meint ihr warum spiele wie z.b. need for speed und fifa immer wieder gut verkauft werden (einigermaßen zumindest). ganz einfach, weil sie einfach fast jeder kennt und die werbetrommel ist auch immer ziemlich aktiv. bei modern warfare 2 genau das gleiche. vor dem launch war ein riesenhype um dieses spiel, sogar in den nachrichten wurde über eine angeblich "zu heftige mission" diskutiert. sau viel werbung. sogar monster energy dosen mit mw2 motiv. hohe erwartungen wegen dem vorgänger usw...blabla! das spiel hat sich schneller rumgesprochen, als ein waldbrand sich verbreiten kann. logisch das solche verkaufszahlen zu stande kommen.

ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nix anderes erwartet. 

naja, ich konnte mw2 noch nicht spielen bis jetzt. gestern hatten sie es in der videothek immer noch nicht. wollte auf der xbox360 erstmal den singleplayer zocken und dann muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob ich mir den multiplayer auf dem pc antue. gegen steam habe ich nix, aber non dedicated sever sind wirklich mist...

wie hier immer gegen die konsoleros gewittert wird. meine güte, lasst denen doch ihren spaß, wenn sie zufrieden sind. die meckern wenigstens nicht so rum wie ein paar kleine kinder. immer das gleiche hier...

entweder ihr findet euch mit ab, oder lasst dieses spiel links liegen, aber dieses ständige gemecker bringt GAR NIX!


----------



## Bummsbirne (12. November 2009)

---also ich finds gut...also das mit der niedrigen verkaufsmenge für pc.

Also ich glaube die haben weltweit mit mehr gerechnet als "nur" ca 840.000 verkaufte einheiten für den PC.

Dass sich das Teil für die Konsolen bestens verkaufen würde ist auch klar gewesen. Aber ich denke schon, dass die sich bei den PC Verkaufszahlen gewundert haben...zurecht


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2009)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> ---also ich finds gut...also das mit der niedrigen verkaufsmenge für pc.
> 
> Also ich glaube die haben weltweit mit mehr gerechnet als "nur" ca 840.000 verkaufte einheiten für den PC.
> 
> Dass sich das Teil für die Konsolen bestens verkaufen würde ist auch klar gewesen. Aber ich denke schon, dass die sich bei den PC Verkaufszahlen gewundert haben...zurecht


Sicherlich haben sie mit mehr gerechnet aber wohl nicht gleich so viele am *ersten* Tag. 

MfG


----------



## butter_milch (12. November 2009)

Die Konsoleros erwartet ja auch "business as usual". Nur PC-Spieler haben einen Nachteil durch fehlende Dedicated Server IWNet.

Ich habe den SP gerade in 6 Stunden und 2 Minuten durchgespielt. MP suckt - da bleibe ich lieber bei CoD4 und 5. Das Spiel ist keine 60€ wert - 40€ wenns hoch kommt.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (12. November 2009)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich habe den SP gerade in 6 Stunden und 2 Minuten durchgespielt.



Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad? Wie viele Modi hat man denn zur Auswahl?
Hat der SP spaß gemacht? Man will den SP heute auch noch spielen...

Hoffentlich bekomme ich heute Abend ein Exemplar aus der Videothek!



butter_milch schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist keine 60€ wert - 40€ wenns hoch kommt.


Per Import kriegt man die PC Version ja locker für 40€ inkl. Versand! Sogar die Xbox 360 Version ist für 40€ + Versand machbar...


----------



## jeuneludique (12. November 2009)

goiles spiel! das geld allemal wert! diejenigen die es storniert haben, haben es eh gekauft ^^ labert nicht solchen quatsch.

flughafen mission rockt!!!


----------



## push@max (12. November 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Per Import kriegt man die PC Version ja locker für 40€ inkl. Versand! Sogar die Xbox 360 Version ist für 40€ + Versand machbar...



Sogar bei Amazon bekommt man es für knapp über 40€...


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (12. November 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Sogar bei Amazon bekommt man es für knapp über 40€...



Stimmt sehe es gerade auch. Habe vorhin bei Amazon.de nur die Version für 55,95€ gesehen, also die deutsche!

edit: Juhu, ein Kumpel hat das letzte Exemplar bekommen aus der Videothek. Sind heute erst eingetroffen. Hoffentlich kommt er heute noch vorbei.


----------



## Reigenspieler (12. November 2009)

Alle CODs waren bisher in sich stimmig, aber für so einen Schrott, werde ich wohl kaum Geld ausgeben.


----------



## push@max (12. November 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> edit: Juhu, ein Kumpel hat das letzte Exemplar bekommen aus der Videothek. Sind heute erst eingetroffen. Hoffentlich kommt er heute noch vorbei.



Obwohl es ein Steam-Spiel ist, kann man es in der Videothek ausleihen?


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2009)

Wow, wenn man die Zahlen so sieht, haben die ganzen Proteste der PC-Spielergemeinde wohl wirklich keinen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen. Allein schon die Verkaufszahlen in America machen das Spiel schon zu einem Topseller.
What else, ich find das Spiel auch klasse


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (12. November 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Obwohl es ein Steam-Spiel ist, kann man es in der Videothek ausleihen?


Die Xbox 360 Version meine ich natürlich. Vielleicht hätte ich es dazu sagen sollen. War in meinem ersten Post kurz vermerkt. Will unbedingt den SP zocken. Ob ich es mir für den Computer noch kaufe, muss ich mir noch überlegen wegen dem MP. Den SP zocke ich eh immer nur 1-2 mal, dann reicht es mir auch und deswgen will ich mir das Game nicht unbedingt zulegen.

Schön wäre es, wenn man die PC Version auch ausleihen könnte. Die "ersten" würden sich sehr freuen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. November 2009)

Die Zahlen sind ordentlich, war aber auch kla nach dem ersten Teil. Ich habe mir das am Dienstag sofort gekauft finde das Spiel so was von geil. Habe denn Singelplayer schon nach knapp einem Tag durch gehabt (der hat mich gefässelt) aber das ist immer so bei COD. Online macht das noch mehr spass.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. November 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Das die Konsoleros es kaufen wie geschnitten Brot war klar. Erstens kennen sie die Einschränkungen gar nicht. Für sie ist das normal. Sie hatten nie Server wahl oder mod's.Sie konnten noch nie wählen wo und mit wem sie spielen. Zweitens ist es das beste an Shooter was für Konsoleros auf dem Markt ist. Von daher war klar das dies Spiel viel gekauft wird. Der PC Anteil ist aber für angeblich viele Stornierungen im normalen Bereich und hat aufgrund der 12% die Portierung rentiert.



1. Quasi jeder Konsolenspieler hat auch schonmal auf dem PC Shooter gezockt und weiß wie das ist mit Dedicated Servern. Aber man vermisst sie einfach nicht.
2. Es gibt durchaus ein paar Games in denen man einen Server wählen kann. Darunter fällt Metal Gear Solid 4, afaik ein paar Ableger der NFS Reihe und noch einige andere.
3. Übrigens kann man sehr wohl wählen, mit wem man spielt. Dazu sind Freundeslisten da. Ein Klick und ich bin auf dem gleichen Server wie ein x-beliebiger Kontakt, der das gleiche Game online Spielt.


Generell @ News: Immerhin noch 840.000 Einheiten für den PC am ersten Tag, davon können manch andere Spieleentwickler noch nichtmal träumen. 
Ich find es dahingegend lustig, dass der ganze Boykottwahn nahezu unbemerkt an IW vorbei geht. Auch schlechte Werbung ist Werbung: Durch eure Tränenflut habt ihr so viele Leute darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ihr genau den gegenteiligen Effekt erreicht habt.


----------



## Two-Face (13. November 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> 1. Quasi jeder Konsolenspieler hat auch schonmal auf dem PC Shooter gezockt und weiß wie das ist mit Dedicated Servern. Aber man vermisst sie einfach nicht.



JEDER Konsolenspieler? Eben nicht, jeder "_Konsolero" _den ich persönlich kenne, weiß nicht mal, wie man mit der Maus umgeht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> JEDER Konsolenspieler? Eben nicht, jeder "_Konsolero" _den ich persönlich kenne, weiß nicht mal, wie man mit der Maus umgeht.



Ich kenne auch genug PC-Spieler, die nichtmal ohne fremde Hilfe einen Grafiktreiber installieren können.  Es gibt also auch genug PC-Spieler, die vom PC an sich nichts verstehen, die werden dann auch keine dedicated Server vermissen. An denen ist das ganze Trara also sowieso eindruckslos vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. November 2009)

Ich vermisse auch keine Dedicated-Server, da ich CoD online nunmal nicht spiele. 
Wäre nur interessant zu wissen, wie viele Leute das Spiel schon gekrackt haben. 
Trotzdem verstehe ich die Leute nicht, die Shooter mit 'nem Controller zocken und dann auch noch felsenfest behaupten, es sei besser als mit der Maus. Allein von der Technik (geringere Reaktionszeit) ist die Maus jedem Gamecontroller überlegen - (als Controller-User am PC hab ich das auch selbst festgestellt). Aber wer nur mit automatischer Zielhifle zocken kann, von mir aus^^


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (13. November 2009)

So bin jetzt bei der Mission Wolverines. Ist ganz ok bist jetzt, aber gewiss kein Blockbuster, wie das Spiel oft betitelt wurde. Ich spiele es auf Schwierigkeitsgrad "Soldat" und das reicht mir auf Xbox 360 auch. Die "Thermal" Waffe ist cool, womit man im Rauch problemlos die Gegner sieht. Steuerung geht auch ganz gut von der Hand, klar so genau wie am PC ist es nicht, aber ausreichend. Ein paar Achievements habe ich nebenbei auch schon geholt. Naja, morgen wird weiter gespielt, muss jetzt erstmal was anderes machen^^


----------



## Terrorista (13. November 2009)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Die Konsoleros erwartet ja auch "business as usual". Nur PC-Spieler haben einen Nachteil durch fehlende Dedicated Server IWNet.
> 
> Ich habe den SP gerade in 6 Stunden und 2 Minuten durchgespielt. MP suckt - da bleibe ich lieber bei CoD4 und 5. Das Spiel ist keine 60€ wert - 40€ wenns hoch kommt.




Schande über mich, ich habs gekauft. Wollte mich bei Saturn nur aufwärmen und da stand es für 44 €. 

Gekauft Montag 9.11.09 17.50 Uhr,
Install Dienstag 10.11.09 05.00 Uhr,
Freitag 13.11.09 05.00 Uhr

1 Std SP und 2 Std MP. Es fesselt mich nicht. Grafik ist gut aber alles so....
weiß nicht. Kann es nicht richtig beschreiben was mich stört. Wenn ich spiele erinnert mich das an Teletubbies und nicht an Aktion oder Krieg.

Bei COD4 war ich jeden Tag 8 Std am zocken.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (13. November 2009)

Also ich habs in knapp unter 6h auf schwer gebrochen. Ich fands gut, aber ich finde irgendwas hat gefehlt. Aber so an sich kann ich nicht meckern cod ist hart geil^^.
Die Flughafen mission war nervig mich hats total gestört dass ich nur schlendern konnte (anfangs) -.-
Aber ansonsten: nette neue Waffen, besser balanced als Teil 4 (bei Teil 4 gabs doch diese über unmögliche stelle in Pripyat wo man auf den Hubschrauber warten muss, auf schwer und veteran hab ich mir fast die zähne dran ausgebissen).
Ich freu mich auf Teil 3 xDD


----------



## DerFloh (13. November 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich find es dahingegend lustig, dass der ganze Boykottwahn nahezu unbemerkt an IW vorbei geht. Auch schlechte Werbung ist Werbung: Durch eure Tränenflut habt ihr so viele Leute darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ihr genau den gegenteiligen Effekt erreicht habt.


Komisch, wenn das so sinnlos war, warum wurde der Preis dann von 60 auf 43 Euro gesenkt???


----------



## Frittenkalle (13. November 2009)

Aber eins muß man klarstellen, ich stand auch erstmal skeptisch gegnüber dem Mp mit P2P habs mir dann doch noch für 39€ im Saturn geholt und ich muß sagen es läuft echt astrein im Mp. Hab 6000DSL ohne Fastpath mit 50/60 Ping und ich merk kein Unterschied zu Cod 4/5 mit dedis Servern, hab im mom ca 6std Multiplayer hinter mir. Wenn der Host ein Game verläßt was bisher 2 mal passiert ist wurde innerhalb 10sec ein neuer gefunden.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

Interessant viele beklagen sich aber über den Server.


----------



## Frittenkalle (13. November 2009)

Naja, ich habe auch keine Glaskugel, habe aber auch Fear 2 und OPF 2 und die laufen auch im P2P, letzteres ist ne totale Katastrophe was Onlinegameing angeht und Fear 2 geht gerade so, ne freude ist es auch net. Cod MW 2  läuft dagegen Top bei mir im Mp woran das liegt weiß ich net. Im Freundeskreis haben bei mir so gut wie alle Mw 2 und keiner hat sich bis jetzt übern Mp beklagt im Gegenteil.


----------



## DerFloh (13. November 2009)

is halt nur blöd dass man nich aussuchen kann mit wie vielen man spielt, es ist immer 6on6 oder 9on9, auch die Rundendauer kann man nicht aussuchen, bei Sabotage zB ist immer nach einmal Bombenexplosion Schluss, allgemein sind alle Maps sehr kurz, da Punktelimit sehr niedrig.


----------



## icykante (13. November 2009)

Verkaufszahlen hin oder her. Für ein Spiel 60€uro sind zuviel. 25-35€uro egal welches Spiel ist eher angemessen. Danach wundern sich die Firmen, warum so viele Spiele illegaler Weise besorgt werden...

Zum Spiel: Die Grafik sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber haut mich auch nicht vom Sockel um. Man kann es spielen...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (13. November 2009)

Ich habs mir ausgeliehen.Mein Fazit:Ich kaufe es mir.


----------



## Andre123 (14. November 2009)

Konsolenbenutzer sind hier anscheinend sehr unbeliebt. Weiß nicht warum ... Besitze selber eine PS3 und spiele damit in letzter Zeit mehr als mit meinen PC ... Liegt wohl daran, dass ich gerne mit Freunden zusammen spiele, als alleine vorm PC ... Klar ist es nicht toll, dass IW einiges unterbunden hab, aber die haben mit den Spiel echt ne Wucht auf den Markt gebracht die die hohen Verkaufszahlen in jeder Form rechtfertigen.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die meisten hier die sich darüber wahnsinnig aufregen noch ein Blick aufs richtige Leben haben. Es gibt echt weitaus andere Dinge über die man sich aufregen sollte, aber nicht um ein Spiel!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. November 2009)

Andre123 schrieb:


> Konsolenbenutzer sind hier anscheinend sehr unbeliebt. Weiß nicht warum ...



Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet, was die aktuelle Situation ganz gut wiederspiegelt.
Ein Bild sagt ja bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte. 


Beantwortet dies deine Frage? 

Edit:
Habe mir vorhin CoD6 für 45€ inkl. Versand für die PS3 auf Amazon.co.uk bestellt.  Da gibt es angeblich sowas wie einen "Terrorist Modus", der ähnliche Inhalte wie die umstrittene Flughafenmission hat. Der dürfte in DE dann wohl entfallen.


----------



## Andre123 (14. November 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet, was die aktuelle Situation ganz gut wiederspiegelt.
> Ein Bild sagt ja bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte.
> 
> 
> ...


Oke damit ist meine Frage beantwortet 

Wollte mir es auch erst aus UK vorbestellen, aber da ich es der Story halber lieber in Deutsch haben wollte, war das keine Option für mich. Terrorist Modus gibt es tatsächlich nicht, werde mal ein bisschen googlen ...
Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstelln, sonst würde Activion ja Unlauteren Wettbewerb führen, da Sie noch in einer Pressemitteilung bekannt gaben, dass deutsche Spiele keine Zensur erfahren werden (die Flughafen Mission sah Activision nicht als Beeinträchtigung des Spielerlebnisses an).


----------



## Rotax (15. November 2009)

Leute, haben das so viele immer noch nicht geblickt?

Die Englische Version unterscheidet sich NICHT nennenswert von der Deutschen, bei der Deutschen ist ALLES genauso, lediglich darf man bei der Flugahfen-Mission nicht auf Zivilisten schießen, sonst Mission gescheitert. 

Wer es sich deshalb auf Englisch kauft ist selbst Schuld und hätte sich mal informieren sollen. 

Die Deutsche Übersetzung ist imho sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (15. November 2009)

Verstehe nicht, wie hier manche so übertreiben können. Multiplayer totaler mist, SP so lala. Grafik grade noch OK. Action langweilig....


Ich frag mich, was ihr für Spiele zockt, wenn das ******* sein soll. 
Mit so nem Lächerlich hohem Anspruch dürftet ihr kein Spiel spielen, das es bis jetzt gab. Weil die wären ja auch alle *******. 

Wie im Kindergarten wird hier an jedem noch so kleinen Detail gemeckert.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (15. November 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Leute, haben das so viele immer noch nicht geblickt?
> 
> Die Englische Version unterscheidet sich NICHT nennenswert von der Deutschen, bei der Deutschen ist ALLES genauso, lediglich darf man bei der Flugahfen-Mission nicht auf Zivilisten schießen, sonst Mission gescheitert.
> 
> ...



Du meinst, man ist selbst schuld, wenn man sich das uncut Spiel für einen niedrigeren Preis als die deutsche cut-uncut holt?
Hast du die deutsche "uncut" Version? Kannst du bei dir irgendwo einen Terrorist-Mode finden? ^^


----------



## Rotax (15. November 2009)

Hä, jetzt blick ich nicht mehr durch. 

Fakt ist: 

Ich habe eine Deutsche Version, da gibt es aber sehr wohl auch die Flughafenmission, nur darf ich dort nicht auf Zivilisten schießen, in der Uncut (also amerikanischen) Version ist das erlaubt?

Helmut


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2009)

So ist es. 

MfG


----------



## Rammstein (15. November 2009)

Also wenn das alles is was fehlt, denk ich bei uns, eigentlich glück gehabt ^^ Da gabs schliesslich schon ganz andere geschichten


----------



## orca113 (15. November 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ja sehe ich auch so, die sind den Dreck gewöhnt. Ich hole es mir aus Prinzip nichtmehr, wer so über seine Kundschaft lacht, bekommt kein Cent von mir auch wenn der SP geil sein soll, aber mein Stolz ist größer!



Hi Maschine!

Aus Zeitgründen bekomme ichs gar nicht mehr so mit... Aber was ist denn an dem CoD 6 so schlecht?


----------



## GTHPN (16. November 2009)

Ich weiß auch net was hier manche haben...das Spiel ist das beste was es im moment in dem Bereich gibt und jeden cent von 43 Euro wert.

Klar gibt es kleine Details die besser sein könnten aber kein Spiel ist perfekt.
Dieser ganze übertriebene Boykott der PC Spieler ist totaler Senf.
Manche nehmens ja richtig Persönlich...total Krank.

So ein Scheiß führt zu garnix nur das die Verkaufszahlen am PC noch mehr sinken (unbegründet) und auf uns PC-Player kein Wert mehr gelegt wird.
Warum soll ich mir die Arbeit machen den kram fürn PC zu verbessern wenn ich von dennen eh nur in den Arsch getreten werde. Da geb ich mich doch lieber mit den XBox und PS Player zufrieden (die wissen es zu schätzen) und wir PC leute müssen bald Emu. Programme laufen lassen um sowas mal zocken zu können. 

Bin froh um jeden Nachfolger erfolgreicher Spiele-Serien. Denn manche wollens dann immer so sehr verändern und besser machen das es dann totaler Schnee wird. Siehe OP2 oder NFS usw.

Mir ist es doch egal auf welchen Server ich Spiele...Hauptsache kann anderen schön eine form latz knallen und den besten Rang erreichen.

Freies Land und jeder kann es kaufen oder net...aber net schlecht reden wenn man es noch garnet gezockt hat.
Ich finde es Rockt ohne ende und ist ein muss !!!


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2009)

GTHPN schrieb:


> ...aber net schlecht reden wenn man es noch garnet gezockt hat.


 
So ist es und warscheinlich melden sich jetzt auch die ganzen Kritiker nicht mehr, weil sie fleißig am Zocken sind! 

MfG


----------



## DesGrauens (16. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> So ist es und warscheinlich melden sich jetzt auch die ganzen Kritiker nicht mehr, weil sie fleißig am Zocken sind!
> 
> MfG



huhu,

hier ist noch ein "kritiker" der das spiel immer noch nicht gekauft hat und auch nicht kaufen wird.

ich will auch gar nicht abstreiten das cod6 einen guten singelplayer hat. der sp ist sehr gut gelungen.
ABER cod ist nunmal KEIN singelplayer spiel (6st. spielzeit) der mp ist das maß aller dinge. und der ist nunmal zum 

und wenn ich so ein sche**s lese wie es GTHPN verzapft dann kommts mir hoch.

zum glück haben einige leute noch einen verstand.

wenn man sich nicht wert gegen das was der entwickler macht regestriert er nicht mal was er für einen müll produziert.

die konsequenz ist dan auch folglich weniger verkaufte einheiten im pc segment.
und wenns nicht besser wird dan ganz raus aus der pc sparte.
solche leute wundern sich dann auch wenn sie auf eimal noch monatliche gebühren und mappacks extra bezahlen müssen.

zu denn monatlichen geühren hier mal ein link:

Crossfire 3.0 - A Gaming Community


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. November 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> hier ist noch ein "kritiker" der das spiel immer noch nicht gekauft hat und auch nicht kaufen wird.
> 
> 
> der mp ist das maß aller dinge. und der ist nunmal zum


Du hast es nicht gespielt, aber der MP ist schlecht? Ganz großes Kino.  Weshalb ist der denn schlecht? Du hast die gleichen Modi wie bei älteren CoDs, so what? Wegen so einer Kleinigkeit wie der fehlenden Dedicated Server hier auf die Tränendrüsen zu drücken halte ich für arg übertrieben.


----------



## DerFloh (16. November 2009)

naja also ich zock es jetzt schon seit paar Tagen exzessiv und ich muss sagen, dass der MP richtig Fun macht und das sage ich als Clanspieler, nicht als jemand der immer alleine im MP unterwegs ist. Aber! was das Zusammenspiel mit andern Clanmitgliedern betrifft, ist der MP einfach nur sinnlos kompliziert, man muss immer zuerst in eine Gruppe joinen, also per Steam einladen und dann ist man in einer Gruppe, dann kann der Gruppenführer einen Spielmodus wählen und alle werden auf den Server connected. Wenn es nur so leicht wäre wie es klingt wär das ja kein Problem, aber dauernd macht Seam Mucken, oder man wird wieder vom Server gehaun, oder jeder der Gruppe connected woanders hin, es ist wiklich selen dass mal alles klappt und man braucht leider immer mehrere Anläufe, eh man dann wirklich mal zusammenspielen kann. Desweiteren ist es total blöd, dass man keine eigenen Server hat, da man so die ganzen Camper, Nooblauncher, Martyriums etc. nicht kicken kann. 
Fazit: 
Multiplayer macht Spaß, aber auf lange Sicht werde ich wohl wieder CoD4 zocken, da man bei MW2 bestimmt bald alles freigeschaltet hat und dann kein Bock mehr hat.

Achja zum Spezial-Modus.
Da kann man dann im Koop mit einem anderen zusammmen einige Missionen aus CoD4 und CoDMW2 nachspielen, wo es dann nach Zeit oder Kills geht, ich finde den Modus recht spaßig, aber halt auch nur so lange bis man alles auf Veteran durch hat, und das hat bei uns im Clan ca. 3-4 Stunden gedauert.


----------



## Maschine311 (16. November 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Hi Maschine!
> 
> Aus Zeitgründen bekomme ichs gar nicht mehr so mit... Aber was ist denn an dem CoD 6 so schlecht?



Hey Orca, der Wal lebt noch!
Esrtmal Glückwunsch zum 1k post, bin auch gerade 4stellig geworden!

@ CoD 6 ist hat mich Sicherheit ein sehr geilen inzenierten SP und ist auch mit ganz großer Sicherheit ein muß für jeden Shooter-Fan, sowie jeder andere Teil von 1-5. Ich habe es mir gestern live bei meinem Schwager angesehen und habe mal die ersten beiden Level gezockt und kann nur sagen das die Grafik verdammt geil ist. Es ist definitiv besser als MW1. Explosionen, die Soldaten ect. sehen sehr geil aus, an manchen stellen sieht es weiterhin noch aus wie MW1(Umgebung u. einige Details)muß man aber echt genau drauf schauen. Vom Gameplay gleicht es einem geilen Actionfilm in der du die Hauptrolle spielst, da hat man nicht mal Zeit zum Rauchen! Einfach genial, wie ich allerdings auch erwartet habe, da gibts auch nichts drüber schlecht zu reden!

Allerdings muß ich sagen, das die CoD Reihe nicht wegen seiner guten aber kurzen SP zum Klassiker wurde, sondern wegen seines sehr guten und einfachen MP.
Wer kennt das nicht mit den Kollegen ne geile Lan oder auf den endlosen Server mit Kollegen über TS, da stand bisher COD, egal welcher Teil, immer ganz obenauf der Liste. Selbst heute gibt es noch genug Server auf denen man CoD1 online zocken kann.
Durch die Abschaffung der Dedicated Server wurde jedem Clan, Liga oder Modder den Boden unter den Füssen weggezogen. Dazu kommt noch das einigen, Steam ein Dorn im Auge ist, mir auch und noch das die Online Plattform IW-Net und Vac nicht so die reißer sein sollen!

Am schlimmsten finde ich allerdings die fadenscheinigen Begründungen. Damit das Game sicherer vor Raubkopien wird, die Balance auf den Servern gerechter ist, alles einfacher und handlicher wird. 
In Wirklichkeit war das Game schon vor Release als Raubkopie im Netz, viele haben Probleme bei Installation und Einstellungen.
Was IW da gemacht hat hatten sie eigentlich nicht nötig, da die CoD Reihe immer ein Selbstläufer war, aber nun sind auch die Geldgierigen bei IW eigekehrt und stürzen sich auf die Konsoleros, weil dort am meisten Geld zu saugen ist und die PCler mit ihren paar Mio. Umsatz  nur als Boni mitgenommen werden. Die sind halt Anspruchsvoller und wollen richtig was geboten haben für ihr Geld. 

Somit ist für mich der MP nicht intressant, ob man 45-60€ für ein 7Std. SP ausgeben möchte muß halt jeder selber wissen. Aufgrund von Steam ist ja nun auch nicht mehr ganz so einfach, das Game nach dem SP wieder zu verkaufen!

Mein persönliches Fazit
Werde mir das Game auf keinen Fall kaufen, da der MP mich nicht reizt. Werde mir in den nächsten Tagen es mir aber von meinem Schwager leihen und den SP zocken! Zudem finde ich es unmöglich wie sich IW verhalten hat und versucht die PCler für Dumm zu verkaufen aus reiner Geldgier!


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2009)

DerFloh schrieb:


> Aber! was das Zusammenspiel mit andern Clanmitgliedern betrifft, ist der MP einfach nur sinnlos kompliziert, man muss immer zuerst in eine Gruppe joinen, also per Steam einladen und dann ist man in einer Gruppe, dann kann der Gruppenführer einen Spielmodus wählen und alle werden auf den Server connected. Wenn es nur so leicht wäre wie es klingt wär das ja kein Problem, aber dauernd macht Seam Mucken, oder man wird wieder vom Server gehaun, oder jeder der Gruppe connected woanders hin, es ist wiklich selen dass mal alles klappt und man braucht leider immer mehrere Anläufe, eh man dann wirklich mal zusammenspielen kann.


 Mhh, woher kenne ich das nur?? Ah ja, Raidaufstellung bei Mmorpg´s. 


> Desweiteren ist es total blöd, dass man keine eigenen Server hat, da man so die ganzen Camper, Nooblauncher, Martyriums etc. nicht kicken kann.


 Aber man kann doch private Spiele aufmachen und bestimmen wer darauf zugreifen kann und nicht?!?

MfG


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten finde ich allerdings die fadenscheinigen Begründungen. Damit das Game sicherer vor Raubkopien wird, die Balance auf den Servern gerechter ist, alles einfacher und handlicher wird.
> In Wirklichkeit war das Game schon vor Release als Raubkopie im Netz, viele haben Probleme bei Installation und Einstellungen.


Wie du schon selber geschrieben hattest macht der Hauptteil des Spiels der Multipart aus und dahingehend ist das Spiel gecracked, ohne DS, nicht mehr spielbar und demnach aus sicherer gegen Raubkopierer. Aus diesem Grunde geht ja auch der Trend immer mehr hinzu Onlinepflicht, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann.

MfG


----------



## DerFloh (16. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber man kann doch private Spiele aufmachen und bestimmen wer darauf zugreifen kann und nicht?!?
> 
> MfG


Ja schon, aber dann bekommt man keine Erfahrungspunkte und steigt auch keine Level auf -.-


----------



## GTHPN (16. November 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> huhu,





DesGrauens schrieb:


> hier ist noch ein "kritiker" der das spiel immer noch nicht gekauft hat und auch nicht kaufen wird.
> 
> ich will auch gar nicht abstreiten das cod6 einen guten singelplayer hat. der sp ist sehr gut gelungen.
> ABER cod ist nunmal KEIN singelplayer spiel (6st. spielzeit ) der mp ist das maß aller dinge. und der ist nunmal zum
> ...


 
Noch net gespielt...dumm rum faseln und net mal vernünftigen Argumenten bringen. 
NE das Spiel ist kein S-P Game...da frag ich mich doch warum es einen hat...warum machen die sich dann noch die Arbeit…ma echt Blödsinn hä??? Reicht doch wenn die 5-8 MP Maps machen wo alle ein bissel ballern können und dann ist gut...und dafür 50 Euro verlangen...das ist eure Einstellung oder wie ?

Und gegen wen musst du dich wehren ??? Fühlst dich bedroht oder wie ???
Das Spiel wird von Leuten entworfen und Programmiert ....die machen das wie die wollen und net wie du das gerne hättest….und da ist es scheiß egal das da welche Zirkus machen wegen MP-Clan (sorry ist aber so)…damit verdienen die nun mal kein Geld… der Single-Player muss Rocken, denn denen der jetzt gefällt die kaufen auch den nächsten Teil wieder. Die verkaufen das nun mal net nur wegen MP, das ist ein bei werk was sich in Teil 4 wahrscheinlich ungewollt zum super Renner entwickelt hat. 
Weiß net ob du keine Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft hast aber so ist das nun mal…

Und jeden „ohne Verstand“ kannst du danken das du net noch extra Kohle für den MP bezahlen musst und die Entwicklung der Games weiter geht.
"Ganz raus aus der PC Sparte" zeig mal deine bescheidene Einstellung...es kann dir doch sch e i s egal sein denn du musst es net kaufen.
Spiel auch kein WoW und fordere deswegen nicht das es abgschaft wird...echt mal ... bleibt mal ein bissel auf dem Teppich.

@DerFloh…. Das ist mal ne Begründung und kann ich verstehen das das für Clan-Spieler ärgerlich ist. Vielleicht wird da noch was geändert…wer weiß.

Für alle die es nun hören wollen oder net… COD6 Rockt


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> ABER cod ist nunmal KEIN singelplayer spiel (6st. spielzeit) der mp ist das m



Mein Gott, schonwieder einer der's nicht begreift: CoD war und ist schon immer ein Singleplayer-Shooter mit integriertem Multiplayer-Modus gewesen.


----------



## GTHPN (16. November 2009)

Meine Reden...

...und für alle die nur ein MP Game wollen kommt wohl in zukunft auch was von IW raus.

Siehe Artikel:

Call of Duty 6 - Modern Warfare 2: Multiplayer bald kostenpflichtig auf dem PC? | PC - News - Weitere News | Cynamite.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.

Verdammt-glaube die haben meinen Beitrag gelesen ...
Finde ich auch ein bissel frech für den MP dann noch Extra Geld zu verlangen...in wie das dann halt kostenplichtig ist.
Aber das nennt sich nun mal Martwirtschaft und da gibt es nix geschenkt !!! Und kaufen muss ich es ja net wenn ich es net will. 

Da sag ich nur COD6 SP Rockt


----------



## orca113 (16. November 2009)

> Somit ist für mich der MP nicht intressant, ob man 45-60€ für ein 7Std. SP ausgeben möchte muß halt jeder selber wissen. Aufgrund von Steam ist ja nun auch nicht mehr ganz so einfach, das Game nach dem SP wieder zu verkaufen!


 
Ich kaufe mir auch nur noch gebrauchte Games. Es sei denn es ist ein Hammer (in meinen Augen) wie z.b. Fallout 3 geiles Game,mit geiler Story und geiler Grafik,langer Spielzeit und und und halt das rundum gelungen Phenomen. Ist eins davon für mich nicht gegeben bleibt es im Laden und wird nach einigen Wochen gekauft wenn es gebraucht nur noch halb so viel oder weniger kostet.

Keine Frage: Die Call Of Duty reihe ist toll. ok 5 war für mich auch nicht sooo der Klopper aber auch gut.Aber 4 war über jeden Zeifel erhaben... Aber auch das war ja als sehr kurz kritisiert worden und schwupp habe ich es später erst gekauft und zwar gebraucht. Kohle scheffeln wie die sau ist bei den Publishern (nicht den Entwicklern) angesagt.Egal wie hauptsache Kohle... Die sind es auch schuld wenn ein Game unfertig rauskommt.Ist aber ne andere Kiste... Naja CoD 6 kein Multiplayer egal... raushauen... noch vor Weihnachten,jetzt ists in den Köpfen und man lechts danach...

Sags euch ganz ehrlich: mir ist das Geld inzwischen auch "teurer" geworden.Wenn ich Kohle für knappe Games ausgebe kann ich auch wieder es Rauchen anfangen...


----------

